# Is the Amazon lighted cover really all that?



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I've got it in my cart and think I want to buy it for the convenience of the built in light that runs off the K3 battery. I read in bed a lot and need a book light and it always seems the battery goes dead  when DH is sound asleep and I have to fumble around blindly to find a new battery without waking him up. I have the medge illuminator and the Kandle. I'm not wild about either one and I really need to put the eluminator back in the kids' K2 case so they can use it. lol

The two things holding me back and the price and the fact that I greatly prefer the flip style cases (though I don't love the one I have, Acase, and can't find one I would, I don't like the style that has the pocket that you slide the K3 into. It gets in the way of the buttons for me). $60 is a lot for a case for a gadget that only cost $140 yk?

Is it really really worth the cost? I guess I could save 10 bucks and order one from the warehouse but I'm not sure it's worth 10 to get a blemished case.

Indecision is my middle name...


----------



## Beanster (Jan 11, 2011)

I have it and I like it  The battery does last a good time still with the light on and wifi off -- about two weeks. It's definitely well made but it adds a good amount of weight. It will feel pretty much like holding a hardcover book. The light is really good and illuminates everything needed. I would definitely recommend it. The price...well, I don't mind it because the other case and light combinations were around the same price. So I figured why not get a case with a light.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

I love my Amazon lighted case. Like you, I was hesitant to spend $60 on a case for a $130 Kindle, but it's worth every penny. It's perfect for reading in bed at night without disturbing my husband. The case is compact and folds back nicely for reading with one hand. Although the top right is a bit brighter, the entire screen is illuminated well with no glare. No worries about the light getting dimmer as the battery gets weaker, and the light turns itself off when the Kindle goes to sleep.

I've tried the Kandle and the M-edge e-luminator also, but they didn't suit me. I was constantly adjusting the e-luminator and the Kandle's light was too un-even for my taste...dim toward the bottom of the screen. 

For me, the Amazon case is a keeper. It's not the fanciest case out there, but it does what it's designed to do very well. And when you consider the cost of a light plus a leather cover, Amazon's lighted case doesn't seem so expensive after all.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I love it! But you had better sleep on the left side of the bed or your husband will get the light in his eyes!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't going to get one originally, as I didn't care for the plainness of it. However, I've had it for several months, and it is by far my favorite of all the covers I have had. I use the light all the time, and it is much better than the Mighty Bright I use for my other ereaders.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I ended up ordering one from the warehouse. I'm sure I'll miss the prettiness of my K2 Oberon but the built in light that doesn't need batteries is a huge draw. Should be here Thursday. 

Thankfully I do sleep on the left side so my husband won't be blinded. I did consider that when I first looked at it. He's not a fan of my bed side lamp because it shines in his eyes and isn't adjustable.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Shellybean said:


> I ended up ordering one from the warehouse. I'm sure I'll miss the prettiness of my K2 Oberon but the built in light that doesn't need batteries is a huge draw. Should be here Thursday.
> 
> Thankfully I do sleep on the left side so my husband won't be blinded. I did consider that when I first looked at it. He's not a fan of my bed side lamp because it shines in his eyes and isn't adjustable.


Everyone else may know the answer to this, but I'm asking anyway. When you say you ordered "from the warehouse," what do you mean?


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I do like it. I don't use it on a daily basis as I don't need the light then. But I really appreciate it when traveling. Hotel rooms tend to be too dim, planes at night, etc. It is really nice to have the light right there to flip out when on a plane when I cannot contort myself (& I'm relatively small!) to get into a bag under the seat for a light.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Dazrin said:


> Probably referring to Amazon's warehouse deals site: www.warehousedeals.com
> 
> Mostly items that get returned to amazon plus some refurbs, but you can get some good deals.


Yes, that's what I meant. Amazon's warehouse deals. It was $10 cheaper. I'll see if it was worth the savings or not when it gets here. I figure it will get blemished with use anyway.


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

Great case, I really like mine a lot.  Late at night I lean over the side of the bed and put my Kindle w/lighted case on the side of the bed on a small stack of books, when I turn on the light and it doesn't flood the room with light so my wife never even knows the light is on and she never wakes up.


----------



## jbruner123 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've had my Kindle for a little over a month and bought a lighted cover to go with it. I really like the way it looks and the protection it affords and it makes it much easier to hold the Kindle while reading.

I did not care for the placement of the light in the upper right corner because when you get to the bottom of a page it is dimmer than I would like. I wish they would have centered the light at the top or even included 2 lights on it. I ended up buying a small, clip-on Mighty Bright light that I attach to the left side of the case. It has a bendable arm so I can illuminate the bottom of the screen and this has made a huge difference in the brightness.

I see that Amazon has stopped selling the non-lighted cases but if they didn't (and if they didn't cause their problems) I would have preferred one of these and then just use a clip-on light. But I'm sure this will work fine in a pinch if I didn't have my clip light handy.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

It's all that... and a bag of chips!


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

I really like my lighted Amazon cover, and I'm missing the integrated light since I got my Oberon. I'm using the Kandle right now with my Oberon but am on the lookout for something a little different. Sometimes I just switch it out for nighttime reading. A lighted Oberon would be heaven!


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Lighted Oberon would be absolutely fantastic


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

The design is very plain and boring but that is my only complaint. It does a great job protecting my Kindle and the built in light is SO convenient, it more than makes up for the way it looks. I don't want any other cover


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, the lighted cover IS all that!  I just got one last week and I love it.  Hopefully some of the other cover manufacturers will come up with something similar.  Although I guess they really can't because the hinges are the power source through the Kindle, and seems I heard that Amazon owns the patent for them??


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I have to say that after having it a few days I am pleased with my lighted cover. Even though it is on the plain side the color (blue) is nice. I like the light very much. While the light isn't even (and I found that to be true for the kandle and eluminator also) it is certainly bright enough for me to read by.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Shellybean said:


> I have to say that after having it a few days I am pleased with my lighted cover. Even though it is on the plain side the color (blue) is nice. I like the light very much. While the light isn't even (and I found that to be true for the kandle and eluminator also) it is certainly bright enough for me to read by.


The only time I notice that the light isn't even is if I am using it in a room that already has some light source on. If I am reading in my bedroom that is pitch dark, it looks perfectly fine to me.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I think the Amazon lighted color is pretty great too.  I've heard a few people talking about how plain it is.  I didn't like that too, so I put a design on mine by rubber stamping it.  I posted pictures in another thread about this just to show that there are some options to spice it up and make it more personal.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, it really is all that.  I love it so much I may put up with the Kindle rebooting just to keep the cover!


----------



## AnThem (Dec 28, 2010)

gregruns said:


> I don't know if it's "All That." I think it's about three quarters of "That."


Ha! I second this. I don't think the light is that great actually, it's not totally even across the screen and it throws light kind of far (ie I can't read it while putting the kids to bed like I thought I would). It works, I just wish I could adjust it. BUT I love that the device is locked into the case rather than strapped in at the corners like most other covers I've looked at. And it's very handy that the light runs off the device battery. It feels very stable and protected in there so I'm keeping mine even though I considered returning it after using the light the first few times.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

I was really tempted to get the lighted cover, but opted for a JavoEdge flip case to use with my Mighty Bright. I really like having control over the position of the light and can usually get pretty even coverage. I've had my Mighty Bright for YEARS and have always been happy with it. I would be frustrated if I had a fixed light. I do wish I had the convenience of the Amazon cover, but I will get some kind of lightweight zippered ereader pouch with an outer pocket for my light. Etsy has a big selection or I might even just get a cosmetic bag at Target. Unless it zips all the way around, I don't think any of the book/flip style cases offer complete protection so I'm actually happy to go this route for the complete protection.


----------

